# Chev 6.0 Vs. Ford 5.4 Torque



## Scott Z.

So, some of you may recall my vehicle problems this past week. Well, thanks to the money pit it has become the 460 V-8 Ford will be gone soon. My wife is in love with the local service department at the Chevy dealership and is looking at a Chevy Express 12 passenger van with the 6.0 L (300 HP/360 HP torque). The diesel's are definitely out of the budget as is another SUV. I still lean Ford even with the problems with my truck.

Our temporary tow vehicle coming home yesterday was 2001 3/4T 'Burb with the 6.0 motor. I was surprised that it didn't pull the hills any better than my 5.7L Vortec with 3.42 gears. I started looking at specs and saw the peak torque on the 6.0 is 4,000 rpm and the 5.7 is 2,800 rpm. So, in my (blown up) 98 'Burb I'm right in the peak power band but with the 3/4T I was still 1,000 rpm away from the peak.

So, now for my questions. The Ford E350 Econoline van has the 5.4L (255 hp/350 torque). The peak torque is at 2,500. For those of you with either the 6.0 or the 5.4 what are your experiences towing your trailer? Are you content with the pulling power? Have you experienced any problems - especially with the 5.4 Ford? I'm assuming both of these one ton vehicles come with heavy duty transmissions.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ghosty

Dude -- NOTHING compares to a CHEVY!!!


----------



## h2oman

Can't even believe there is a question about it.


----------



## skippershe

Ghosty said:


> Dude -- NOTHING compares to a CHEVY!!!


Except our Dodge!









uh oh, here we go...


----------



## GarethsDad

I'd rather buy a used diesel than a new gas. It does not matter what brand you buy it will tow better with a diesel. Check your local dealers stock, what do you have to lose by looking. Just my .02 James


----------



## Rubrhammer

PM sent


----------



## Scrib

The Chevy vans are currently superior to the Ford's; the engine sits further forward, providing more leg room for the driver & passenger, and reducing heat from the engine in that area. The ride is also a lot better too, owing to its recent design, vs. the Ford's 10+ year old design. The engine should be fine, just get the lowest (numerically high) rear gearing you can, and make sure you have enough GCWR for your 26RS.

Good luck!


----------



## kjdj

GM!

If you are looking at a Van I found more front passenger foot room in the Chevy. On edit YEA! what Scrib said.

I also found the van a whole lot cheaper than the burb. I bought a loaded (leather and twice the tv's and stereos) conversion van for the same price as a stripped Burb.

Kevin the Van Fan


----------



## tripphammer

I've owned a 03 - 250 Ford Crewcab with 6.8L & 3.73 gears and a 03 1500HD GMC Crewcab with 6.0L & 3.73 gears. The GMC out handled, out pulled the Ford and got about the same gas mileage. The ride in the GMC is sooo much better it isn't even a contest. Up until this GMC my primary transportation for the past 20 years has been a Ford. I'm not sure that I can ever go back until they get their act together again.

So much for my .02.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Nathan

The Econoline has the old 2V 5.4L motor, not the 3V that is in the trucks. Defiently a performance difference between the two...


----------



## MJRey

I've got the 5.4 in an Expedition and its barely adequate, in the heavier van it would most likely be underpowered. I don't know anything about the Chevys but I would stay away from the 5.4 in the application you're considering.


----------



## Rollrs45

GarethsDad said:


> I'd rather buy a used diesel than a new gas. It does not matter what brand you buy it will tow better with a diesel. Check your local dealers stock, what do you have to lose by looking. Just my .02 James


Amen to that!

Get the D'Max!!!

Try Autotraders.com, you might be surprised what you can find.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

If you are considering Expeditions, the 6spd auto in that vehicle makes the 5.4l Ford mod motor seem like an entirely new engine. The comments on that combination are glowing compared to the old 4spd + the same 5.4 in the F150's. The F150 will not be getting that combination, unfortunately, until the '09MY redesign.

-CC


----------

